

Ask HN: Is there any P2P compute protocol? - acd

Is there any P2P compute protocol which tit for tat rewards users for donating CPU power? For example you donate 5% background gpu&#x2F;cpu so that you can use lots of other users gpu&#x2F;cpu when you render? How would such a system work? Would it use IPFS or similar global file system?
======
_delirium
There were some attempts in the early 2000s at "SETI@Home but commercial" type
systems based on distributing work packets and scavenging unused desktop CPU
time. DataSynapse was one (they later became a more standard cloud-computing
company, and are now part of TIBCO):
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,102871,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,102871,00.asp).
However, I don't believe any such systems have become successful.

A more recent variant is renting out VMs, a more cloud-computing take on the
idea rather than the utility-computing one:
[https://secure.slicify.com/](https://secure.slicify.com/). But it remains to
be seen whether something like this will catch on either.

